# Anyone bloom Phal. phillipiensis



## lady slipper (May 9, 2010)

I am thinking I might light to order a phalaenopsis phillipiensis. Can anyone tell me how lone this species generally stays in flower and also it is relatively easy to culture? I have succeeded with phal stuartiana to flower.

Thank you
Phrag-man


----------



## Rick (May 9, 2010)

I recently purchased a Phal phili in bloom from Tom Harper (Stones River Orchids) and the flowers continued to hold up for a few more weeks.

It is very similar to stuartiana (really just about the same thing with less spots).

So expect your experiences to be very similar with this species.


----------



## billc (May 9, 2010)

This is the first flowering on my philippinense and they've been open at least 6 weeks. The blooms are still very fresh looking.

Bill


----------



## etex (May 10, 2010)

I got one this spring from Clown Alley Orchids, at our show. I love the mottled foliage and the blooms have good substance.


----------

